# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نمره امتحان نهایی

## Ashil

سلام وقت بخیر
ممنون میشم اگر اطلاع دارین به سوالاتم جواب بدین :Y (697):  :Y (707): 

1 - وقتی امتحان نهایی میدیم چندروز بعدش تصحیح میشه ؟مثلا اگه فردا بدیم ممکنه کی تصحیح شه ؟ نمرات چجوری تو کارنامه میرن؟ تو مدرسه وارد میکنن ؟از یکی از معلما پرسیدم گفتن وقتی صحیح شدن نمراتو ارسال میکنن مدرسه بعد ما وارد میکنیم و کارنامه میدیم !

2_ اگر تو مدرسه و توسط معاونا وارد میشن امکانش هست که یه مدیر یا معاون بتونه نمره رو تغییر بده ؟مثلا 17-18 رو بتونه بکنه بیست یا تک رو بکنه ده؟! شنیدم تو تصحیح اوراق اونایی که پارتی دارن تو اموزش و پرورش و اینا همون موقع اعتراض میزنن و حتی میتونن نمره 10 رو هم بیست کنن این واقعیت داره ؟یکی از معلمامون گفت اخه .....تو مدرسه هم میشه یا ممکنه مثلا بعدا بازرسی چیزی بیاد چک کنه ؟

3_اگه یکی امتحان خرداد رو بیفته شهریور رو هم بیفته اگه با مدیر مدرسه اشنا باشه میتونه پیش رو هم تو همون مدرسه بخونه یا حتما باید بره بزرگسالان ؟


4_نمره نهایی واقعا تو کنکور تأثیر داره یا فقط میگن ؟! شما اگر یه نهایی بد میدادین در حدی که درصدشو نمیگرفتین تابستون واسه کنکورش میخوندین یا نمره نهایی تو شهریور و ترمیمش ؟

----------


## NoBogh

> سلام وقت بخیر
> ممنون میشم اگر اطلاع دارین به سوالاتم جواب بدین
> 
> 1 - وقتی امتحان نهایی میدیم چندروز بعدش تصحیح میشه ؟مثلا اگه فردا بدیم ممکنه کی تصحیح شه ؟ نمرات چجوری تو کارنامه میرن؟ تو مدرسه وارد میکنن ؟از یکی از معلما پرسیدم گفتن وقتی صحیح شدن نمراتو ارسال میکنن مدرسه بعد ما وارد میکنیم و کارنامه میدیم !
> 
> 2_ اگر تو مدرسه و توسط معاونا وارد میشن امکانش هست که یه مدیر یا معاون بتونه نمره رو تغییر بده ؟مثلا 17-18 رو بتونه بکنه بیست ! ؟ شنیدم تو تصحیح اوراق اونایی که پارتی دارن تو اموزش و پرورش و اینا همون موقع اعتراض میزنن و حتی میتونن نمره 10 رو هم بیست کنن این واقعیت داره ؟یکی از معلمامون گفت اخه .....
> 
> 3_اگه یکی امتحان خرداد رو بیفته شهریور رو هم بیفته اگه با مدیر مدرسه اشنا باشه میتونه پیش رو هم تو همون مدرسه بخونه یا حتما باید بره بزرگسالان ؟
> 
> ...


سلام نمرات رو میزنن تو سایت از آموزش پرورش مدیرتون فقط میتونه پریت بگیره، تغییر نمره هم که خب خیلی بعیده چون برگه ها که فرستاده میشه سربرگاش کنده می شه مگه اینکه تو برگه ات یه نشونه بزاری که اونم به منزله تقلبه البته میگن صفر میدیم ولی صفر نمیدن تازه بازم معلوم نیست برگه ات بیفته دست اون کسی که آشناته یا نه 
درمورد سوال سوم اطلاعات ندارم و سوال چهارم هم تا وقتی نهایی مثبته وقتتو هدر نکن برای ترمیم (نظر شخصی که پرسیدی)

----------


## Matin VT

> سلام نمرات رو میزنن تو سایت از آموزش پرورش مدیرتون فقط میتونه پریت بگیره، تغییر نمره هم که خب خیلی بعیده چون برگه ها که فرستاده میشه سربرگاش کنده می شه مگه اینکه تو برگه ات یه نشونه بزاری که اونم به منزله تقلبه البته میگن صفر میدیم ولی صفر نمیدن تازه بازم معلوم نیست برگه ات بیفته دست اون کسی که آشناته یا نه 
> درمورد سوال سوم اطلاعات ندارم و سوال چهارم هم تا وقتی نهایی مثبته وقتتو هدر نکن برای ترمیم (نظر شخصی که پرسیدی)


"مگه اینکه تو برگه ات یه نشونه بزاری که اونم به منزله تقلبه"
من اینو نمیدونستم :/
تو امتحان ریاضی که باید نمودار f+g میکشیدیم یکم شکلم عجیب شد "بغلش نوشتم ببخشید که بد کشیدم نمودار سهمیه" :Yahoo (20): 
تخلف حساب میشه؟!

----------


## Ashil

تو خوده تصحیح اوراق هم نمیشه تغییرر داد ؟

----------


## alireza.salehi

> تو خوده تصحیح اوراق هم نمیشه تغییرر داد ؟


نه دادش سر برگ کنده میشه از روی کد میفهمن که این برگه مال کیه.تو فقط میتونی بعد از این که کارنامه اولیت امد اگه دیدی نمرت اون چیزی که تصور میکردی نیس اعتراض بذاری مدیر هم نمیتونه هیچ کاری کنه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> "مگه اینکه تو برگه ات یه نشونه بزاری که اونم به منزله تقلبه"
> من اینو نمیدونستم :/
> تو امتحان ریاضی که باید نمودار f+g میکشیدیم یکم شکلم عجیب شد "بغلش نوشتم ببخشید که بد کشیدم نمودار سهمیه"
> تخلف حساب میشه؟!


منم مثل تو ام
واسه همه چی تو پرانتز توضیح مینویسم
اگه نگهبان مدرسه هم صحیح کنه بتونه یه چیزی یاد بگیره :Yahoo (4): 
مخصوصا وقتی جواب یه سوال پایین صفحه مینویسم
اینو که اصلا حرفشو نزن
درشت مینوسم پایین صفحه و  یه ابر دورش میکشم و چند تا ستاره هم کنارش میزنم
#دیوانه_خودتی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Matin VT

> منم مثل تو ام
> واسه همه چی تو پرانتز توضیح مینویسم
> اگه نگهبان مدرسه هم صحیح کنه بتونه یه چیزی یاد بگیره
> مخصوصا وقتی جواب یه سوال پایین صفحه مینویسم
> اینو که اصلا حرفشو نزن
> درشت مینوسم پایین صفحه و  یه ابر دورش میکشم و چند تا ستاره هم کنارش میزنم
> #دیوانه_خودتی


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir.hzF

> سلام وقت بخیر
> ممنون میشم اگر اطلاع دارین به سوالاتم جواب بدین
> 
> 1 - وقتی امتحان نهایی میدیم چندروز بعدش تصحیح میشه ؟مثلا اگه فردا بدیم ممکنه کی تصحیح شه ؟ نمرات چجوری تو کارنامه میرن؟ تو مدرسه وارد میکنن ؟از یکی از معلما پرسیدم گفتن وقتی صحیح شدن نمراتو ارسال میکنن مدرسه بعد ما وارد میکنیم و کارنامه میدیم !
> 
> 2_ اگر تو مدرسه و توسط معاونا وارد میشن امکانش هست که یه مدیر یا معاون بتونه نمره رو تغییر بده ؟مثلا 17-18 رو بتونه بکنه بیست یا تک رو بکنه ده؟! شنیدم تو تصحیح اوراق اونایی که پارتی دارن تو اموزش و پرورش و اینا همون موقع اعتراض میزنن و حتی میتونن نمره 10 رو هم بیست کنن این واقعیت داره ؟یکی از معلمامون گفت اخه .....تو مدرسه هم میشه یا ممکنه مثلا بعدا بازرسی چیزی بیاد چک کنه ؟
> 
> 3_اگه یکی امتحان خرداد رو بیفته شهریور رو هم بیفته اگه با مدیر مدرسه اشنا باشه میتونه پیش رو هم تو همون مدرسه بخونه یا حتما باید بره بزرگسالان ؟
> 
> ...


ببخشید ها  ولی سوالات یک و دوتون کاملا رفتن به حاشیست و جز ضرر چیزی براتون نداره 
در مورد سوال 4 اگه رشته خوب تو دانشگاه خوب میخوای عدل تاثیر چندانی نمیتونه داشته باشه

----------


## NoBogh

> "مگه اینکه تو برگه ات یه نشونه بزاری که اونم به منزله تقلبه"
> من اینو نمیدونستم :/
> تو امتحان ریاضی که باید نمودار f+g میکشیدیم یکم شکلم عجیب شد "بغلش نوشتم ببخشید که بد کشیدم نمودار سهمیه"
> تخلف حساب میشه؟!


نه اتفاقا اثر مثبتم داره من دینی سال پیش فکر میکردم 17 میشم شدم 18.5 یه سوالی بود کلا چرت و پرت نوشتم ولی سال پیش سوال آخر دینی بالای صفحه بود زیرش کامل خالی من کل زیرشو نوشتم، بعد اول سواله نوشتم ببخشید طولانی شد سوال مبهم بود، فکر کنم یارو نخونده بود 1.5 داده بود  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amir sezar

از این شانسا خدا به ما هم بده....من نیم نمره یادم رفته بنویسم انقدر حرص میخورم تازه اونم اگه فقط میک نمره باشه

----------

